# Blood results were normal, Now what?



## sctwest (Mar 25, 2012)

Is this normal to have a slightly swollen thyroid with normal blood test resuls?

The doc said my thyroid is probably swollen due to a virus.

Initial symptoms:
Sore legs and arm muscles (not joints)
slightly swollen thyroid with no pain
a little sniffly
a low fever (99.4) when everything started then hovered around (96)

Has anyone here had a virus cause their thyroid to enlarge or have symptoms like mine?

Thanks


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I am not familiar with anyone who has experienced what you are describing.

But my labs were normal with a 3.2 cm tumor on my thyroid. Not sure that helps you much.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sctwest said:


> Is this normal to have a slightly swollen thyroid with normal blood test resuls?
> 
> The doc said my thyroid is probably swollen due to a virus.
> 
> ...


Hi there!

What labs did the doctor run; what are the results and the ranges?

I think an ultra-sound would be in order. Also some antibodies' tests.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

I suppose it is possible but I am not familiar w/such a thing.


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

How long have you had the swollen thyroid and initial symptoms?


----------



## sctwest (Mar 25, 2012)

Well I don't have the blood test results with me but my tsh was in the middle of the normal range. The tsh was the only thyroid test, there was a lot of other stuff tested like wbc, rbc, can't remember to many. The wbc was on the low side of the normal range and the rest fell in the normal range.

The doc thinks it was a viral infection.

All my symptoms are gone except my thyroid still a little swollen but much smaller then it was a week ago.

I plan on going back in a week if my swollen thyroid hasn't gone back to normal.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sctwest said:


> Well I don't have the blood test results with me but my tsh was in the middle of the normal range. The tsh was the only thyroid test, there was a lot of other stuff tested like wbc, rbc, can't remember to many. The wbc was on the low side of the normal range and the rest fell in the normal range.
> 
> The doc thinks it was a viral infection.
> 
> ...


Well; do let us know. We are a bunch of worry warts here. LOL!


----------



## sctwest (Mar 25, 2012)

OK, my TSH was 2.30 with the range being .34 to 5.60

Again they only tested the TSH for my thyroid. Still my thyroid swelling went down but still can feel a slight swelling. It is mainly noticed when I turn my head to far to either side. The left side seems a little bigger but can feel the slight swelling on both sides.

Medications I take are 30mg Adderall XR and Trazodone 50mg.


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

I didn't have your symptoms, but I'm living proof that it is possible to have thyroid cancer and have "normal" labs. Not to scare you or anything, but the 2 don't always go hand in hand. Granted, they usually do, but not always.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

teri2280 said:


> I didn't have your symptoms, but I'm living proof that it is possible to have thyroid cancer and have "normal" labs. Not to scare you or anything, but the 2 don't always go hand in hand. Granted, they usually do, but not always.


Shout it loud and shout it clear!!! I try to tell folks this all the time.

Thank you for your nice postings here; you may save a life........................you just never know.

God bless!


----------



## sctwest (Mar 25, 2012)

I just saw a Ear, Nose and Throat doc and he wants an sonogram done on my thyroid. I guess its better then nothing but he looked at my tsh level and said "well you thyroid seems fine" but I just want to check the inflamation of your thyroid with an sonogram. I didn't get to annoyed because my tiredness finally passed and I feel like I am normal again. Maybe it was just a viral infection like they first thought. After my sonogram I might start grilling him a little about what the tsh level really means and if my tsh is in the normal range does this mean 100% that my thyroid is functioning correctly.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

As has all been said before, TSH is only a small part of the thyroid picture. I'm glad you are getting a sono, but the other blood tests Andros mentioned might be good, too. (I, too, had semi-normal labs and had cancer.)


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

How was your sonogram? or have you not had yet?


----------



## wickets_mommy (May 5, 2010)

I can share my experience with you. My thyroid is fairly enlarged with the left lobe extending down below my sternum to the second rib. To date all of my labs and a CT scan with contrast have been normal (I will have new labs to post later today). I have tried to get 4 different doctors to test my thyroid antibodies and all refused and the surgeon says my thyroid isn't large enough to remove yet. I wish I was in a position to pay for antibody testing out of pocket and possibly even an ultrasound but alas I have to wait for symptoms to worsen before I can get proper care, although I am fighting to get the care anyway.


----------

